# New here! Could greatly appreciate some advice!



## FragrantHoneyBee (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello, I recently got a couple of fancy mice, 6 in total( seperated by 3 in 2 20 gallon tanks) and I was reading online of a couple people who would use Baking Soda, and sprinkle it all over their mouse cage before they add the bedding on top(supposedly to help with the bad odors). I'm spot cleaning almost everyday, and have found myself cleaning there wheel frequently(about very other day) because my girls just have a strong desire to poop all over it! Has anyone here used Baking Soda in their cages? Is it safe? Does it really work? Would you reccomend it? Why or why not?

Also, For food I use the Higgins Vita Garden Rat and mouse food(seed mix), is this a good choice? it was reccomended to me by the Petco employees, but I heard the lab blocks are a better choice since the mice cant pick and choose what they want.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I haven't personally used it myself, though I'd advise against it. Baking soda is used in some poisons for rats and mice, making in dangerous if ingested. A few brands use baking soda in their bedding but apparently it has caused illness and death to the pet owners' animals who have lived on it. If you still want to use baking soda, maybe have a container of it next to the cage to help absorb the odor. 
As for the wheel, if you're using a closed bottom plastic one, such as a Silent Spinner, Comfort wheel, or anything else of the sort, mesh wire wheels are a better choice in my opinion. The poop and pee fall through the mesh instead of clinging to the plastic. Contrary to hamsters, in my experience and many others, mice don't get bumblefoot due to the fact that they aren't constantly running on wheels the way hamsters do. Wheel tail only occurs when a wheel is too small. I've never had any injury from a mesh wire wheel. Use one like in this link if you decide to switch over, the vertical barred ones do cause injury like limbs and tails getting caught in them and broken.
https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostor ... -wheel-875 
Lab blocks are a better choice, namely the Harlan Teklad/Native Earth, Oxbox and Mazuri brands. You can still use the seed mix alongside the lab blocks or just as a treat. Be careful no one becomes a picky eater though. Hope this helps!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't advise the use of any of those kinds of methods to reduce smell in mice, because the aim of that is to benefit the owner, not the mouse. Mice smell! Regular cleaning should be enough to keep the mouse happy and healthy and the smell to minimal. Baking soda is heavily alkaline so if put any place that the mouse could ingest, it certainly won't do the creature any good...


----------

